# Shadow Reveal Baseboard



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

Have any of you worked with this before? I have two projects I'm starting that both have it. I have done it once more than 20 years ago. It seems I remember we installed the reveal after the base , .but my builder is wanting me to install the reveal first. We held the rock back because the reveal is supposed to be flush with the base. Any suggestions to make my life easier on this application? I attached a picture that I got from the internet of the reveal.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I lust did one last summer where the builder had me install the trim before the base.They sent in horrible rockers before me, and then gave me 2 jigs made out of 2x6's, and told me it had to be perfect. Only problem was their floor was going up and down with the jigs lol. If I had it to do over I would have had them install a temporary baseboard as I was installing the shadow bead.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

The trim-tex tear away shadow bead is awesome.
http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=163
Just got a box of it in last week.

I always install the shadow bead first. It has a half inch flange that comes down against the back of the wall. So I always measure from the ground up. If I have a 5 1/2" baseboard going in I'll leave my drywall up 6" off the ground. Then install the bead. I try to leave myself as much room as I can between the baseboard and shadow bead in case the floors are bad.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Have the builder install plywood strips all the way around 1rst then rock it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

chris said:


> Have the builder install plywood strips all the way around 1rst then rock it.


Thats a good idea! And then just unscrew them after. Good call Chris


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

I am worried that if we use a laser and install the shadow line before the trim that they are going to damage it. I would think if the base was down first you can just install to the base edge. I have already checked the floor and it is out of whack pretty bad. It has 7" base so we used a laser and cut rock @ 8 1/4". I learned the trade in California and that is where I saw it previously, but I haven't seen it once here in Oklahoma in the last 20 years I've been here and got two jobs in the same week with it. Thank you guys for the input, Chris, that is a good idea, I might try that with the second one.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

We just did a house in Sun Valley that had it all the way around, base windows, doors. beams... all the way everywhere:yes: boxes and boxes of bead. We didnt use the reveal bead they wanted the base and wall to be flush with each other as well as all the door and window trims and cases. Zip strip to the pre installed plywood:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Thats the way the big boys around here do it on the upper end customs. They dont expect the drywaller to get it as perfect as they want it, and I agree. Give me something to finish to


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Thats a good idea! And then just unscrew them after. Good call Chris


I do this all the time with board scrap it's cheaper


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

I guess I'm going to go ahead and install before the base. I can't get them to install anything for me to go to; so I'm just going to use a rotary laser to install it and just let the trim carpenters go to my bead I guess


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

McCallum and Sons said:


> I guess I'm going to go ahead and install before the base. I can't get them to install anything for me to go to; so I'm just going to use a rotary laser to install it and just let the trim carpenters go to my bead I guess


i recommend you line laser


----------



## SlimJim (Oct 23, 2013)

We just did a house with this same reveal. We used blocks on the floor 3/16" higher than the base board to set the sheetrock on. We then put a metal z channel on the bottom which gave us a nice straight edge. Taped it in and had a nice reveal after.


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Trim-Tex bead went in last for this job.


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

jswain said:


> Trim-Tex bead went in last for this job.


That looks sharp! One of the two jobs I have going has that same Trim Tex bead in your picture, the other is more of a 1/2" C (sort of) reveal. I have a rotary and a line laser so I will see which one works better for me. The builder told me just to put the bottom of the reveal at 7 3/4" and the trim carpenter will cut the trim to me. I imagine they will beat it up quite a bit, since most of them rarely respect our work.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

McCallum and Sons said:


> That looks sharp! One of the two jobs I have going has that same Trim Tex bead in your picture, the other is more of a 1/2" C (sort of) reveal. I have a rotary and a line laser so I will see which one works better for me. The builder told me just to put the bottom of the reveal at 7 3/4" and the trim carpenter will cut the trim to me. I imagine they will beat it up quite a bit, since most of them rarely respect our work.


 Make sure to add some mud max to your all purpose mud and that will help immensely with the trimmers beatin it up


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

ya I did 3 cibc banks like that. all look like ****! install the base first. the carpenters don't like doing it eather.


----------



## WhiteZone (May 22, 2014)

Architects go nuts for these reveals and baseboard details. We've done a few homes where there were actually no baseboards or casing at all and the wood door frames were pre-hung before we started rocking - what a pain. As for the reveals and spacing, we tacked up strips to use as a guide when hanging, then used jigs to set the vinyl shadow bead to the correct depth before glue and staple. We had trouble figuring out what to do with the flange though on outside corners - the gap was caulked but just seemed like a weak link in the overall design.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

that's cutting corners! Reveal than Baseboard. makes use tapers the fall guy when it look's like ****. can anyone tell me why. I can.......


----------

